# Lumps near male dogs bum/ genitals



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi - bit of an odd question about the bumps male dogs get when they're excited

Last night I noticed a bump under the skin underneath Charlie's bum. I have searched online and I don't think its anal glands - its directly south and too far away I believe. AND it's not always present - its been coming and going in the last 24 hours.

I'm just wondering whether its something to do with him being quite excited (if you get my drift) last night and today. He doesn't hump, but he's had his lipstick out quite a lot.

The bum lump feels similar to the lumps dogs get near their equipment when excited. In the same way that they are under the skin with no redness etc because they're a natural reaction (if you will), thats the way I'd describe the bum lump.

Just wondering if any folk here in the breeding section can fill me in 

Bum Bump Thread


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

cant help but the word bum bump made me chuckle  good luck im sure someone will be along soon, ive never owned a boy dog so no help at all x


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks

After looking online a bit more (thought there would be more info out there to be honest!) I've found a diagram of a male's bits...and I think I'm talking about the set of muscles between the rectum and testes being swollen (penile retractor muscle, Ischio-cavernal muscle or bulbo-spongeous muscle)

I haven't checked that every time the lump is present whether any other boy parts are swollen...but I'm assuming its a normal temporary swelling thats related to being excited that i just haven't noticed before 

If anyone could confirm this I'd be grateful


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Where abouts are they? Can you identify the closest label on the abovr diagram


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

I think its the muscle mass thats labelled as: penile retractor muscle, Ischio-cavernal muscle or bulbo-spongeous muscle

I'm actually surprised at the lack of information about this online, and that in the breeding section of this forum nobody seems to definitively know what happens biologically when a male dog is excited. 

As far as I can tell when his Bulbus Glandis are visible, so is the lump by his bum area. So I'm pretty sure they're related, and that its normal and nothing to be concerned about, I just haven't noticed it before yesterday.


----------

